# HEX Makeup Artist Classes



## AudreyNicole (Jul 3, 2007)

Has anyone ever heard of these guys, or attended one of their programs?  I am intrigued, but was hoping to find out more about them...


----------



## Madonna (May 8, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing! I work a a freelance MUA in Michigan where there aren't any schools for MUAs. The closest on-location class for me would be in Chicago. The online/home study option seemed kind of awkward since I can't imagine how any on-hands training could be accomplished. Anyone have any info on HEX??


----------

